# graphics/evince configuration and usability



## weif (Apr 17, 2015)

About a month ago (I think) I upgraded graphics/evince with some other ports, I don't recall what all was done at that time. However, the new UI on Evince is really bad - to the point of making the software frustrating to try to use. Among the problems are:

1) window is not resizable - it can be minimized, full screen, or the size it opened, but you cannot make the window wider or taller.

2) scrolling is horribly managed. You have two choices: grab the slider and move it through the document or click in the scroll-bar and have the position in the document jump proportionally to where you clicked - no page up/down or line up/down.

3) no way to close a file without closing the application.

I just updated the ports tree and `make rmconfig` before `portupgrade -Rc evince` and didn't see any options in the evince config screen to indicate something like "use the window controls from the window manager instead of the new untested Evince UI" or similar...

Any ideas on how to get this back to a better UI - or is it time to dump evince and look for something else?


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 18, 2015)

You can try graphics/atril. It is the Evince fork from MATE (a GNOME 2 fork), which has the same UI as older Evince versions.

Just a heads-up if you want to try Atril: also install x11/mate-desktop (this is just a library not the whole MATE desktop) or Atril will crash when opening PDFs.


----------



## weif (Aug 23, 2015)

It took a while to get around to getting something else installed, but it looks like graphics/atril is far superior. (Starting with being usable.)

also, installing from ports using `portinstall -Rc`, x11/mate-desktop appears to have been correctly installed by the port as required.


----------



## abishai (Aug 23, 2015)

Better to use graphics/atril-lite and drop unnecessary x11/mate-desktop dep if you use atril stand alone.


----------

